# Boston or MBTA



## CAG0625 (May 3, 2007)

I have received two cards, one from Boston and one from the MBTA. I am wondering if anyone can give me advice or pros and cons about both departments. 

Thank you


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

I won't comment on either agency not being an employee of either but I would suggest that you start the hiring process for both. Always put yourself in the position to say "thanks, but no thanks". Good luck.


----------



## Bin25US (Jan 18, 2007)

I agree with Sgt.K, but if it comes down to a choice go wth BPD.
Both Depts have their pro's and con's ( I have many friends on Both Depts)
You can always go to the T later but you can not go to BPD later.


----------



## serpico (Dec 17, 2005)

Both great departments from what my firends tell me. I agree with Sgt K that you should start the process for both and see what happens. Best of luck.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

exactly, apply to both and see what comes your way. Just because they interview doesn't mean they have to hire. If you're already in the process for MBTA, that's probably for their Feb academy. Boston, I have no idea of any class dates.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Like the other, I would proceed with both departments...see what happens and go from there.


----------



## CAG0625 (May 3, 2007)

I am proceeding with both but I have a great opportunity to move out of the city that I can only take if I go with the T


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I guess ultimately its up to you. If you have a great oppertunity that should factor into your decision. In am not employed by either dept. but know and work with guys on the T and they seem to love it. That being said I'm sure Boston is a great job as well.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Yea and who knows, if you go with the T, we could be calling you Trooper soon (hahah pot stirring!! nah I'm just kidding...)


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

They are talking about putting on a Class at BPD for 80 Officers. 60 were just promoted to Det so they need to add more officers. But Like Sgt K said keep all options open.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Boston , hands down


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Unfortunately, I don't believe he can apply for both. I'm pretty sure civil service only allows you to interview with one dept at a time. I could be wrong.


----------



## HPD22 (Jan 3, 2006)

ProudAmerican said:


> Unfortunately, I don't believe he can apply for both. I'm pretty sure civil service only allows you to interview with one dept at a time. I could be wrong.


You can apply to both at the same time, and that would be my suggestion as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

ProudAmerican said:


> Unfortunately, I don't believe he can apply for both. I'm pretty sure civil service only allows you to interview with one dept at a time. I could be wrong.


I know you can interview with two at the same time, because I did it. It used to be that if you accepted one job your name was removed from the CS list, but I've heard that's changed.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

that's not right, it should be taken off the list because they have been hired. What is the sense of having their name still on the list? in case they get a better dept?


----------



## badge14 (Sep 13, 2007)

Only thing is MBTA makes you pay to go to there academy and you have to commit to them for 2 years or else you have to cover the whole cost of the academy


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

why cant people stay put and take this job seriously and make it career. that's all im saying, why keep their name on the list after they have obtained a job through CS. Test is every 2 years they can wait it out again, or put their time in and lateral.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

WaterPistola said:


> why cant people stay put and take this job seriously and make it career. that's all im saying, why keep their name on the list after they have obtained a job through CS. Test is every 2 years they can wait it out again, or put their time in and lateral.


Because sometimes the first department that hires you isn't the one you really want. I spent 6 years with one PD while keeping my eye on my #1 choice, which is where I am now. We don't take laterals, so my only chance was coming off the list.

Just because you change police departments, does not mean you don't take it seriously or want to make it a career. When I switched PD's, I rolled over all my pension contributions which I think shows I'm in it for the long haul.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah but 6 years later it wouldn't be the same list, you would take the CS exam every two years you know what im saying?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

badge14 said:


> Only thing is MBTA makes you pay to go to there academy and you have to commit to them for 2 years or else you have to cover the whole cost of the academy


Is that contractual? Because I know LAPD tried to say 5 years and they were challenged in court when people were leaving.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

The MBTA makes you sign an agreement to give them the time or get a bill. It's now down to 18 months starting on the first academy day, just changed with the current group of applicants(I'm one of them).


----------



## HB7220PD (Dec 23, 2006)

SargeLorenzo said:


> The MBTA makes you sign an agreement to give them the time or get a bill. It's now down to 18 months starting on the first academy day, just changed with the current group of applicants(I'm one of them).


Boston has better opportunities for advancement, and better pay.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

WaterPistola said:


> yeah but 6 years later it wouldn't be the same list, you would take the CS exam every two years you know what im saying?


Because of Prop 2 1/2, my first choice didn't hire off any of the interceding lists in the 6 years.

To put it bluntly, it's none of your business how many police departments someone applies to. As long as they play by the rules and score well enough to be called, then more power to them.

Score better next time or get your butt down to the enlistment station, serve 12-18 months in a combat zone, and get veteran's preference.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

There are some people that sign with the T, then go on to other departments for various reasons. Both are good jobs from what I hear, I would only leave my PD to go to Boston but I don't want to sell the house and move into the city


----------

